# I want new PC for 1/7/2014 so it will last longer :D



## theXguns (Jun 30, 2014)

As in the topic I want new PC I have been searching for like 1-2 weeks I want new parts so it will last longer and can be upgradable  but look at the price as well
I have got almost everything but there is 3 thing that I couldn't decide so what should I pick
here is the link to what I have build but its not completed yet so advice me about what should I change in mu  build or adding anything I have missed and choose from the choice that I have given u and if there is better tell me  My Computer Build

1- *Video card*
I have had 3 choice I want GTX 690 and after years it become weak ill put another GTX 690 by SLI so its great thing I think ill get boos up to 70%-90% right ?  or I will use one of the blew :|
  A- GeForce GTX 690 (I want this)
  B- AMD Radeon™ HD 7990 (not really interst in it )
  C- GeForce GTX TITAN (its a bit less than GTX 690 so no not this )
  D- or I will wait for GTX 8** or something the new video card 

2- *CPU Cooler*
I don't know what is good for Intel® Core™ i7-4790K ill boost it and maybe O.C later so idk what should I pick
I don't have any experience in CPU coolers 

3- *Power Supply Unite*
I would pick any thing but since I have GTX690 or I will use SLI/Crossfire I will need a good PSU(Power Supply Unite) 
and I don't have any experience in PSU(Power Supply Unite) 

*About the Case*
if there is better case tell me and I don't want it to be very expensive so keep an eye on price as well

*SLI or Crossfire* is simply you will use 2 or 3 or 4 Video card as the motherboard support it


----------



## Vario (Jun 30, 2014)

get a 780ti


----------



## erixx (Jun 30, 2014)

absolutely yeah


----------



## R00kie (Jun 30, 2014)

The poll should also have a 'none of the above' point, as I would +1 to the 780Ti as well.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

gdallsk said:


> The poll should also have a 'none of the above' point, as I would +1 to the 780Ti as well.



This.

And if you are planning to run just a 24" inch monitor, likely at 1080/1200p you don't need multi GPUs. 650w-750w would be fine.

Evga Supernova G2's are awesome PSUs.

Also you don't need to keep spelling out what PSU is or any other sort of acronym when it comes to PC parts. We all know what they mean.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 1, 2014)

HD 7990, R9 290X or 780 Ti the Titan and 690 are both overpriced in comparison to the first 3 cards I listed. 
BTW the HD7990 is the fastest if it stays cool.


----------



## X71200 (Jul 1, 2014)

First of all where you are buying from? Not sure why you want a 690 at this time and date, and you won't get %90 scaling on Quad-SLi. That said, get a 780 or a 780 Ti like others mentioned. For the CPU cooler, look into the Swiftech H320/220 or the CM Eisberg/Glacer 240L. And you chose a very cheap case. For that type of setup I'd at least be looking at a 650D or something of that caliber.


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

Another good couple of CPU coolers to consider is a Phanteks PHTC14PE, Noctua NH-D14, NH-D15, Thermalright Silverarrow, Cry Orig R1.

Power Supply depends on what you end up picking, single card or two separate cards (or a doubled GPU card like a 690/7990).

If you want overkill, SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 maybe?

If you are only getting one card a 700 to 800 watt would be more than fine.
EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2?


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

ok first I want good or great Video card so in the future I don't have to buy a new Video card

second I want to know witch CPU Cooler should pick just throw me some       any 

*is 780 Ti runs every game today ? at 30FPS or above ?*

and tell me what good PSU company

I want to use Intel, Gigabyte, nvidia so idk what else is good tell me pls ofc these company is not for PSU only

about screen how is this Samsung T22C350ND 60hz 1080p 21.5inch Monitor

hey I have list if u want to check it out
  5:Asus VX228H 60hz 21.5 inch 1080p Monitor: $130

  4:BenQ GL2460HM 60hz 24inch 1080p Monitor: $150

  3:ViewSonic VX2452mh 60hz 1080p 23.6inch Monitor: $170

  2:Samsung T22C350ND 60hz 1080p 21.5inch Monitor: $170

  1:Acer GN246HL 144hz 60hz 1080p 24inch Monitor: $230


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> ok first I want good or great Video card so in the future I don't have to buy a new Video card
> 
> second I want to know witch CPU Cooler should pick just throw me some       any
> 
> ...



Seriously dude, the answer to your question about the 780Ti can be found in every review on the internet. Simple answer. yes. Especially at 1080p.

Have a read through this. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_780_Ti/

Id honestly get a 120hz monitor if you plan to pair a GPU like the 780Ti on a 1080p screen.

Power Supply: Corsair, Seasonic, Antec, Enermax, Evga


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2014)

780Ti also gets my vote; for 1080p gaming it will last a looong time. Or you could wait a little for the 880 and get even more power.

For cooling the CPU I think a Hyper 212 will be enough. Haswell isn't know for its OC potential.

For the PSU: Silverstone, Seasonic and Corsair are my to go brands. You can pick any PSU from them and all will be of high quality. Corsair uses capacitors from second tier suppliers on their CX line so you might want to skip those  but they all come with a 3 year warranty.

From Antec, High Current and Earthwatts models are good.

From Coolermaster, Silent Pro and V models are good. Avoid the Elite, Extreme and GS models.

I can't comment on other brands.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

ok the price of *GeForce GTX 780 Ti is $703.51*
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn78tghz3gd

and *GeForce GTX 698 is $751*
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ZRO3U4/?tag=tec06d-20

am i missing anything ? thats why I hesitate when I saw the price of *GeForce GTX 780 Ti
*
and can i use more than 1 monitor like one *1080P and the other is 1366x768 ?*


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> ok the price of *GeForce GTX 780 Ti is $703.51*
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn78tghz3gd
> 
> and *GeForce GTX 698 is $751*
> ...



The GTX690 is used, that is why its cheaper. Id still get the 780Ti, the 690 is just 2 GTX680s that are underclocked a bit on one PCB.


----------



## Vario (Jul 1, 2014)

Additionally the 690 only has 2 GB of actual vram, so it might be fast but eventually it will be a limiting factor for games with big texture files.  Each GPU on the 690's circuit board has 2GB, for 4 GB total.  The VGA ram is not additive, its mirrored across the two GPUs on the board.
7990 is same thing but 3GB.

The most hassle free experience is to buy a single GPU card like a 780TI.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I haven't slept in 12Hours and I am sleepy  ILL TAKE 780TI

TYVM u help me alot and if 780TI is slow for me after few years ill get another one and ill be fine right?

about the CPU Intel® Core™ i7-4790K it cant be O.C ? like what max frequency I can get?

and is this a good choice ? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn78tghz3gd


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 1, 2014)

+1 for a 780, 780Ti. A single powerful gpu is the way to go and Titan is overpriced
The 690 is essentially 2x 680's in SLI on one pcb. So you have to worry about SLI scaling efficiencies in every game you play and the gpus are clocked lower on 690 compared to 680. The 690 also costs more than a 780, 780Ti.
I have a 780Ti and i game @ 1440P. It plays every game I've thrown at it with ultra settings and high fps.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH I haven't slept in 12Hours and I am sleepy  ILL TAKE 780TI
> 
> TYVM u help me alot and if 780TI is slow for me after few years ill get another one and ill be fine right?
> 
> ...



If price is a big issue you can always step back to 780, or even 770. Plenty of power for 1080p even with the future considered. Here's a good chart of the relative performance http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_280X_Gaming_6_GB/24.html

You haven't listed a motherboard you will be using, but if SLi is supported you can just grab another. 

As for CPU, it can be overclocked, max freq depends on skill and luck. Temps play a big part too, you might want to keep a close tab on that. I wouldn't recommend OC'ing the CPU if all you do is just playing games. Maybe in the future, but definitely not now.


----------



## T-Bob (Jul 1, 2014)

is this a good choice ? http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn78tghz3gd

Yes. That Gigabyte card has the Windforce cooler and a nice factory OC. 
Make sure that your case has good airflow for this card though. That windforce cooler will dump a lot of heat inside your system. The Nvidia reference cooler won't.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

Ya about O.C is not now maybe after 3,6, or even 9 years . 4GHz and 8threads is too much for gaming but some other stuff it will be good and fast like video editing, Photoshop and I want thinks just run fast .
this is my PC Build My PC Build


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jul 1, 2014)

1150 s : i7 4770k + asus vi or vii hero mobo.
2011 s: 4930k + asus rampage black board.
2x GTX 780 ti
8-32gb RAM( 32 is for ram disk if you have some game you play always, you can install it on ram and get fastest work speed)
Some ssd on your choice.
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q 144 hz g-sync monitor for smoothest gaming exp.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 1, 2014)

OK now I think I have built my computer right ? I have missed anything just pls tell me *here is the link to my build *
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7hm6qs
pls see the nots blow at the end of specs page and if you can fix it pls tell me how 

*only one thing left PSU*
1- what is the difference between 80+ gold silver bronze  Titanium and Platinum
2- again what is your current PSU company
3- if u have time go to http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/power-supply/#qq=1&W=850,1600 and pick one PSU for me


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> OK now I think I have built my computer right ? I have missed anything just pls tell me *here is the link to my build *
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7hm6qs
> pls see the nots blow at the end of specs page and if you can fix it pls tell me how
> 
> ...




1- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus  basically, Titanum>Platinum>Gold>Silver>Bronze. Most Platinum and Titanium PSUs are severely overpriced. Stick with Gold, the 2-4% difference in efficiency doesn't matter much.
2- Seasonic, Silverstone and Corsair are my to go brands.
3- Lots of good stuff there. Considering you might SLI in the future, I would go for the Corsair AX860, or the HX850 if there's no stock of the AX.


----------



## Norton (Jul 1, 2014)

theXguns said:


> OK now I think I have built my computer right ? I have missed anything just pls tell me *here is the link to my build *
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7hm6qs
> pls see the nots blow at the end of specs page and if you can fix it pls tell me how
> 
> ...



This Seasonic X1050 is a great unit at a great price!
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/seasonic-power-supply-x1050
$179


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 1, 2014)

None of the cards in the vote, 

290/290X
780/780Ti
295X2


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of GPU performance is being wasted on such a low resolution and low hz monitor. You don't need 2 780Ti let alone, a single 780Ti all together for a 1080p screen. Maybe if you were going to run surround with 3 monitors it might make sense, but one. sounds like a waste. No matter what you get, hardware won't last forever, itll only last as long as it is able to play the games you want to play, and with respectable performance. Getting more of that specific piece of hardware (multi GPU) is not really the way to go about it IMO, and can cause unwanted problems as well. Its impossible to future proof computers.

My recommendation for this would be to get a single GTX780 (non ti), power the system with an EVGA Supernova G2 750-850w PSU. I also don't recommend going anywhere below 24" for the monitor.


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sounds like a lot of GPU performance is being wasted on such a low resolution and low hz monitor. You don't need 2 780Ti let alone, a single 780Ti all together for a 1080p screen. Maybe if you were going to run surround with 3 monitors it might make sense, but one. sounds like a waste. No matter what you get, hardware won't last forever, itll only last as long as it is able to play the games you want to play, and with respectable performance. Getting more of that specific piece of hardware (multi GPU) is not really the way to go about it IMO, and can cause unwanted problems as well. Its impossible to future proof computers.
> 
> My recommendation for this would be to get a single GTX780 (non ti), power the system with an EVGA Supernova G2 750-850w PSU. I also don't recommend going anywhere below 24" for the monitor.



I'd get a 1440P monitor.  Agree with you on the rest.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 2, 2014)

^+1


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 2, 2014)

theXguns said:


> OK now I think I have built my computer right ? I have missed anything just pls tell me *here is the link to my build *
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7hm6qs
> pls see the nots blow at the end of specs page and if you can fix it pls tell me how
> 
> ...


I'd get a Z97 motherboard if you can. I'm a little unsure if that Z87 board will be compatible with a DC processor. I've read that some Z87 boards are compatible with DC processors through a BIOS update though.


And I'd just get the one video card for now and if you must get a second, wait till the 800 series comes out and judge whether it is worth getting another 780ti (or non-ti if you go for a normal gtx780 which personally I think would be more ideal for your build) for cheap or just going for an upgrade to an 800 series card and sell the 780ti. Yeh and as phenom said I wouldn't go for anything below 24". Personally I think if you go below 24" you'll spoil your gaming experience.

Gold PSUs are the sweet spot for pricing now at this juncture and are middle of the road when it comes to efficiency - being that titanium & platinum are better, silver & bronze are worse.

Also I'd get a better case than what you've chosen. It doesn't make sense to me that one would have over a $2000 build in a $50 case.


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jul 2, 2014)

For FHD 60hz display you can buy only one 780ti, get a man`s "SWIFT PG278Q features a 27-inch WQHD (2560 x 1440) resolution, fast 120+ Hz refresh rate, 1ms response time, full range ergonomic adjustments, ASUS GamePlus and NVIDIA® G-SYNC™ technologies that are designed to deliver the ultimate gaming experience. ", or FHD but 144hz display+ g-sync, its necessary for best exp, big difference. WD purple for a video storage purposes, choose WD black HDD. Lack of SSD memory , get bigger one, 250gb at least, you can stick with 8 gb RAM but for gaming need better ssd, some kingston hyperx or samsung 840 evo - good p/p.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 5, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sounds like a lot of GPU performance is being wasted on such a low resolution and low hz monitor. You don't need 2 780Ti let alone, a single 780Ti all together for a 1080p screen. Maybe if you were going to run surround with 3 monitors it might make sense, but one. sounds like a waste. No matter what you get, hardware won't last forever, itll only last as long as it is able to play the games you want to play, and with respectable performance. Getting more of that specific piece of hardware (multi GPU) is not really the way to go about it IMO, and can cause unwanted problems as well. Its impossible to future proof computers.
> 
> My recommendation for this would be to get a single GTX780 (non ti), power the system with an EVGA Supernova G2 750-850w PSU. I also don't recommend going anywhere below 24" for the monitor.



sorry I didnt came here because  I had to format my computer and one of my ram did a lot of problems make me think my PC is dead, but one ram I removed it all the problems are gone  but still there is few

*MxPhenom thanks for ur advice *

well I didnt say I will take 2 GTX780ti but I said in the future if I needed any more performance I will so that's why I will take PSU 850 or above
I going to chose, that choice will make a huge change in my life so.......      thanks for ur advice I really dont know about new computer I have done research  for like 8 days and then my old good pc start to die but its just my ram  now I am back

I will give u what I will buy now and what I will add to it latter ok ? and pls tell me which PSU I should take it seams ur expert 

today's build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/CBgzK8

After years's Build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/CJfFf7
and maybe later I will use more than one monitor so that's why too much powers 

u all deserve a thanks and I will give u


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 5, 2014)

theXguns said:


> sorry I didnt came here because  I had to format my computer and one of my ram did a lot of problems make me think my PC is dead, but one ram I removed it all the problems are gone  but still there is few
> 
> *MxPhenom thanks for ur advice *
> 
> ...



Ok I had some free time and this is what I came up with;
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/fV4XYJ

Feel free to add more ram. If you choose to go with 16GB, I'd go for a 2X8gb setup rather than a 4X4gb setup purely for upgradeability options and also clearance for cpu coolers.

Your CPU cooler is fine but if you want to do some heavy overclocking the one I've chosen in that build is great or you can go for an AIO liquid cooler like a Corsair H90 or something. Also feel free to change the case around, it just seemed weird you choosing a $50 cheap ass case for a build worth over $2000.

Corsair RM series for power supplies seem really nice at the moment, great price/performance and super quiet too. Also I wouldn't touch coolermaster case fans. The ones I've worked with before die within 6 months and a pretty noisy.

Obviously feel free to add another graphics card if you want a second one. Although I really like Gigabyte cards (and I've had good experiences with them), they seem to have had a decline in quality in recent times hence why I chose an EVGA card in that build.

As far as monitors go, Benq's XL2420TE has had AMAZING reviews - just about everyone seems to love them (for a 3D gaming monitor at least). PCpartspicker didn't have the "TE" model so I've chosen the next best. Try and get the TE model if you can though.

I've also changed your Z87 board to a Z97 board because of being the newer chipset.

And don't forget to include windows too in the price.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 6, 2014)

*so I think I have finally found my awesome PC 

link to my build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/nFgQzy

it made me really tired to figure out this and now its the final experts check on my invention  tel me if there anything that I can change or taking over power  *

*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*
CPU:
Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core

CPU Cooler:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing

Motherboard:
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK ATX LGA1150

Memory:
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866

Storage:
Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" SSD
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM

Video Card:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB WINDFORCE

Case:
NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower

Monitor:
Acer GN246HL 24.0"

Case Fan:
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm
Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm

*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


----------



## theXguns (Jul 6, 2014)

hey about the Motherboard its because it will support the next gen CPU from intel

and link to my upgraded build http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/fjZzK8  its the after years build


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 6, 2014)

Whats with the fans? Get rid of them, the case already comes with good ones.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 6, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Whats with the fans? Get rid of them, the case already comes with good ones.


aaaaa  ok 

or I will add them for LED light orange one like this


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Scythe Ashura


----------



## theXguns (Jul 7, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Scythe Ashura


can you  add more details? like I dont know what is that I googled it and it was CPU cooler so do u mean a CPU cooler ?

if u mean a CPU cooler I think I will go to water cooler so *hey every one give me all your advice about water cooler and what water cooler video card I should take because I have a lot of dust in my room so it will be a dirty PC well its not very dirty but for computer it will be dirty, dust will cause some problems like heat or IDK what else but it will cause problems *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Course i meant a cpu cooler look on the site for performance numbers, very good for a unit that doesnt block any ram slots



theXguns said:


> can you  add more details? like I dont know what is that I googled it and it was CPU cooler so do u mean a CPU cooler ?
> 
> if u mean a CPU cooler I think I will go to water cooler so *hey every one give me all your advice about water cooler and what water cooler video card I should take because I have a lot of dust in my room so it will be a dirty PC well its not very dirty but for computer it will be dirty, dust will cause some problems like heat or IDK what else but it will cause problems *


----------



## theXguns (Jul 7, 2014)

water cooler inspired by this video 








hey don't judge me I may do one like that or I go with any set up but Transparent color pips and pump


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2014)

Best be wait until the games are out as you never know they might screw them up or end up not being so demanding..  Better still wait until newegg sales are going on around November early December time.



eidairaman1 said:


> None of the cards in the vote,
> 
> 290/290X
> 780/780Ti
> 295X2



he be better of waiting until the 20nm shit comes out lol.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 7, 2014)

here see my OLD PC pics























*is it really dusty ?*


----------



## 64K (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear lord! That poor computer.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 7, 2014)

64K said:


> Dear lord! That poor computer.


well that computer was bought on 2005, I thought that I should buy a new one but no I wasn't expert and I didnt spend a lot of my time on computer so I didnt bother my self to buy or upgrade it, I have bought better CPU and Video card and extra ram so it was fine i think in 2008 it was fine and until mid 2012 I started to play games so I thought I should buy new computer but it will take 70%-90% of my time because I play a lot therefore i wont be able to study so I think now its really really old I should buy a new one its bios last update was on 2012 

HEY HEY I have the most oldest PC and my brother have better PC
i7 3770 @ 3.40GHz
1080P monitor 
GeForce GTX 670

so I like the 1080P but I dont know if any bigger monitor will be big for me I sit on 30-50CM away from my monitor


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jul 8, 2014)

G-sync>144hz>1ms GTG response time>r. higher than 1080p>ips displays(60-75hz, big delay). If you mostly play online games, better 1080p because online games aimed on all people and on most common resolution.


----------



## theXguns (Jul 8, 2014)

OK another request for u guys  pls give me good cheap 1080P or 1440P G-Sync monitor but I like 1080P, not baaaaad monitor, good one with ok price


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jul 9, 2014)

AOC G2460PG only fullhd now, Acer XB280HK 4k res g-sync, ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q 1440p. Later(at this summer)
Philips 272G5DYEB27″1920×1080 144Hz
BENQ XL2420G24″1920×1080 144Hz
BENQ XL2720G27″1920×1080 144Hz
ViewSonic VX2457GML24″1920×1080 144Hz
will be available.


----------



## Steff345 (Jul 9, 2014)

Chetkigaming said:


> AOC G2460PG only fullhd now, Acer XB280HK 4k res g-sync, ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q 1440p. Later(at this summer)
> Philips 272G5DYEB27″1920×1080 144Hz
> BENQ XL2420G24″1920×1080 144Hz
> BENQ XL2720G27″1920×1080 144Hz
> ...



+1 for the monitors - any of them should be just fine

apart from that as a newb to this conversation I dont mean to be judgy, but shouldn't you list our your priorities? You talk about a rig, watercooling, LED fans etc.

I'd first look at allocating a reasonable budget for your main rig, and think of watecooling later (especially if you're not going to be OCing anytime soon).


----------



## theXguns (Jul 9, 2014)

*Chetkigaming*
so there no 1080P with G Sync now ?

*Steff345*
well if u looked @ post #32 u will see my specs anyway here is my spec one PCPartPicker http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/nFgQzy

and the reason that I want water cooler is my room has a lot of dust or the room is normal and if its air cooler it will be dirty as i posted in #41
see post #41 and tell me should I take water cooler or not ?

*My Specs:
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

CPU:*
Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core

*CPU Cooler:*
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus 76.8 CFM Sleeve Bearing

*Motherboard:*
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK ATX LGA1150

*Memory:*
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
*
Storage:*
Kingston HyperX 3K 240GB 2.5" SSD
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM

*Video Card:*
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB WINDFORCE

*Case:*
NZXT Phantom (Black/Orange) ATX Full Tower

*Monitor:*
Acer GN246HL 144Hz 24.0"

*Power Supply:*
Cooler Master V850 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

*////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////*


----------



## Steff345 (Jul 9, 2014)

yep i did have a look at the specs and as others have said, looks good to go 

If you are thinking of watercooling solely to avoid dust, Im afraid it wouldnt make much of a difference as you will still have dust build up around the radiator, unless you do simple cleanups periodically


----------



## theXguns (Jul 9, 2014)

Steff345 said:


> yep i did have a look at the specs and as others have said, looks good to go
> 
> If you are thinking of watercooling solely to avoid dust, Im afraid it wouldnt make much of a difference as you will still have dust build up around the radiator, unless you do simple cleanups periodically


 ummm...... But now I want G Sync monitor 1080p and not sure if I should take water cooling or not


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jul 9, 2014)

AOC G2460PG only 1080p now.


----------



## Steff345 (Jul 9, 2014)

Like I said, if you're doing it solely for 'less maintenance' in terms of dust, you're pretty much going to be in the same boat as you are right now with your current PC. However, keep in mind that if you're thinking of a custom water loop, you're going to have to think of more stuff like changing the coolant periodically.

Why not look at getting a quiet HSF like a Noctua U14S or BeQuiet DR3  and a case that has dust filters, if you're not that keen on extreme OCing? Bare in mind these HSF are more than capable for moderate OCing


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2014)

It's true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is that "to buy list"?????????????

DUST FILTERS YEAH


----------



## Steff345 (Jul 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> It's true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is that "to buy list"?????????????



http://pcpartpicker.com/user/theXguns/saved/nFgQzy


----------



## theXguns (Jul 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> It's true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is that "to buy list"?????????????
> 
> DUST FILTERS YEAH


well if u want the list to buy *Steff345* gave you and i post it in #48, but if u need my specs look at post number 48 @ page 2

I really dont know what ur asking for           OR u want me to buy dust filter ?


----------



## theXguns (Jul 13, 2014)

ok I think I built my PC and its ready to go one last thing ill wait for G Sync monitor or ill buy it and then buy the monitor 

THANK U VERY MUCH ALL OF YOU
Most thanks to
*Chetkigaming *
*MxPhenom 216*


----------

